# Engineering Education in India



## prasath_digit (May 9, 2010)

What is the quality & standard of engineering education in our country? Almost *everyone who completes their +2 falls into engineering* like heards. I've heard in many arguments that engineering education in our country is very outdated. Apart from the top colleges, what about the other colleges? what abt the quality of the teaching faculty?. Does engineering students really get the knowledge that is required for a typical person to be touted as an *'Engineer'?* or they are just gulping the text book and vomiting at the examination hall to pile up more marks & grades?. Be *HONEST* Thanx.


----------



## XTerminator (May 9, 2010)

Dunno about the rest of India,but the less we talk about the Mumbai University aided engineering colleges,the better


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2010)

Its like, if someone not willing to study will choose engineering and pass out easily.  Yup, thats the standard of the engineering education. One of my professor didn't knew virtual function in Java and  he took EJB for us. Its like WTF!!!


----------



## prasath_digit (May 9, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> One of my professor didn't knew virtual function in Java and  he took EJB for us. Its like WTF!!!



Oh! My GOD 

BTW Hey Rajkumar check ur PM...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

Engineering in India has taken up a new shape. Educational institutions are running business and are less interested in Studies and professionalism anymore (considering private colleges only). I can see many students mugging around everywhere(story of every college). Not everyone is meant to be an engineer. You should choose it only if you have your own passion in this field and not bcoz your parents or your neighbour told you to do ! Clearing B.Tech from a university doesnt make you a real engineer. You attitude towards technology,your subject knowledge (apart from books) and your greed for knowledge and learning new techniques makes you one.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 21, 2010)

IMO, Engineering education in general in our country lacks a lot.....the faculty and syllabi is completely out of line with the industry.....Even when talking about NITs (I don't know about IITs), people have often observed that the teachers lack industrial experience and are not so interested in teaching and learning about their subject as they are in collecting their monthly paycheck.

Ten, twenty years ago, engineering was a decent course - today it's just a prestige-oriented course. The syllabi have been progressively changed to meet the requirements of the faculty - more mathematics and rote-oriented and less conceptual, just so that correction and evaluation becomes easier since it requires less study.

Anyone who studies engineering will know how the teachers are - so I will not elaborate further on it. However, I did notice that it is more common in popular fields like Electrical/Electronics and Computer/IT. I feel that the primary reason for this is the lack of proper conceptual syllabi as well as more mathematically-oriented syllabus, plus a distinct lack of interest in technology and research by engineering students....The same students, after all, become teachers later - and the lack of concepts then becomes apparent......

It is actually easy to clear B.Tech with top marks if you are a "rattoo" D), but that doesn't give you any guarantee that you have any skills at all.....In the end, B.Tech students give the most surprises, where often the ones with lower marks perform practical tasks much better than the toppers.....It's a tough pill to swallow but in my experience it is quite true! 

All things said, only understanding the concepts and learning to design will truly make you an engineer. The mathematics is purely secondary IMO, in any job.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 23, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Engineering in India has taken up a new shape. Educational institutions are running business and are less interested in Studies and professionalism anymore (considering private colleges only). I can see many students mugging around everywhere(story of every college). Not everyone is meant to be an engineer. You should choose it only if you have your own passion in this field and not bcoz your parents or your neighbour told you to do ! Clearing B.Tech from a university doesnt make you a real engineer. You attitude towards technology,your subject knowledge (apart from books) and your greed for knowledge and learning new techniques makes you one.



well said.....apart from a few selected institutions & colleges, engineering is just business for the others. the majority of student's attitude towards technology & engineering subject is pathetic, they just wan to show tat they've studied some s***. most people don't measure engineering education by value these days, but by money, they get into engineering to make more & more money....total s***.

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




AcceleratorX said:


> IMO, Engineering education in general in our country lacks a lot.....the faculty and syllabi is completely out of line with the industry.....Even when talking about NITs (I don't know about IITs), people have often observed that the teachers lack industrial experience and are not so interested in teaching and learning about their subject as they are in collecting their monthly paycheck.
> 
> Ten, twenty years ago, engineering was a decent course - today it's just a prestige-oriented course. The syllabi have been progressively changed to meet the requirements of the faculty - more mathematics and rote-oriented and less conceptual, just so that correction and evaluation becomes easier since it requires less study.
> 
> ...



Ya well said AcceleratorX, most of the engineering colleges nowadays are turning out highly skilled barbarians  Its not *Bachelor of Engineering* ( B.E )anymore, its *Bachelor of Prestige* ( B.P )

B.E = B.P ( Bachelor of Prestige )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2010)

yup its upto us to become engineer...we shud not depend on coll faculty...rather be independent n learn...thats wat i learn in first year...engineering teaches not how to become engineer but ime management,leadership,ability to be independent,

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

even in iit some profs suck...but that doesn mean whole iit is waste..

.we have to get best from the best resources available in the given time...


----------



## confused (May 23, 2010)

^^yeah i guess first 2 years of hostel life@engg college taught me more abt life than the rest of my life put together....


----------



## furious_gamer (May 24, 2010)

confused said:


> ^^yeah i guess first 2 years of hostel life@engg college taught me more abt life than the rest of my life put together....



This isn't about learning independently. Not everyone has that ability. Do we learn AI like concepts on our own? Yes, we can, but it will take ages and there you need someone to teach you. Atleast they need to initiate you towards that. Its very obvious that one who is going to teach, must know the concepts. Even me in my office, had any chance to teach to my team members, i first prepare well (eventhough i worked on the same domain), so that i can explain more in depth. But why dont a prof not trying this. 

Ofcourse i learnt almost all programming concepts on my own and with some help of trainer(in some training centre), but still i feel that i lack in other fields like Electronics. I like it a lot, but didn't get a chance to know even the basics(i am I.T). Even i had around 5 Electronics papers, but all of them were mugged up by me as the prof's really sucked at that. All in all, Engineering is about learning things whether depend on someone, or independent, if you're a rattoo....


----------



## confused (May 25, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > ^^yeah i guess first 2 years of hostel life@engg college taught me more _*abt life*_ than the rest of my life put together....
> ...


read slowly...... carefully!!!
u cant expect the college professor to u teach you time management, people management, emotional intelligence, self-discipline, the hunger to succeed and the will to go on with all the odds stacked against you. Thats what i am talking about, not ur electron-proton ka puree!!


----------



## prasath_digit (May 25, 2010)

confused said:


> read slowly...... carefully!!!
> u cant expect the college professor to u teach you time management, people management, emotional intelligence, self-discipline, the hunger to succeed and the will to go on with all the odds stacked against you. Thats what i am talking about, not ur electron-proton ka puree!!



which means ultimately it all depends on the person's attitude, not his education...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 25, 2010)

confused said:


> read slowly...... carefully!!!
> u cant expect the college professor to u teach you time management, people management, emotional intelligence, self-discipline, the hunger to succeed and the will to go on with all the odds stacked against you. Thats what i am talking about, not ur electron-proton ka puree!!



Ofcourse these things was learn by one's own experience.

I learn it by third year only... Slow learner..


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost everybody around me is doing B.E. and running for M.B.A.
Few years later India will be country of engineers and MBAs


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

Am I the only kid who dosen't want to become an enginneer out there ?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Am I the only kid who dosen't want to become an enginneer out there ?



I think there are a lot of people out there who never wanted to become engineers but were pushed/forced into it by the education system or parents.....I think children are being "brainwashed" today towards these careers of engineering and medicine.

In my opinion, only those with interest should be allowed admission - and not just interest in the technology but rather an interest in *how things work*.

Today, most of the "engineers" passing out (as well as scientists, now that I think about it) just do an MBA and get some high-ranking manager job - usually having NOTHING to do with their technical education. Less than 15% of graduates end up doing serious research after finishing their degrees. If everyone was so "interested" in doing engineering, we would see more people working in the technical line, as well as higher quality teachers. We can all see that this just isn't happening.

In the end, I think parents, adults, counselors, teachers, students - all of them think not in terms of one's interest but in terms of *pure cash* - "How much money am I going to get?". The type or kind of job doesn't really matter - the pay does. Now since the B.Tech/MBBS degree guarantees a good pay, it's no surprise to see people flocking all the way to study these courses, totally ignoring any other interest they may have had just so they can get easy, quick cash (can't blame them though - money is important!). And there is also the matter of *prestige* - there is some prestige attached to B.Tech and MBBS degrees.

In the end, I have seen several people who said that they didn't want to be engineers and they'd probably not study it if they had a second chance, but again - they do not complain at all since their current job *pays very well*.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 3, 2010)

I've seen colleges where the mecho (mechanical engg) prof didn't know english. Had I studied with that ass, I would have found he doesn't know engg either.

For all we know, he may not even have passes his BE degree!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

AcceleratorX said:


> I think there are a lot of people out there who never wanted to become engineers but were pushed/forced into it by the education system or parents.....I think children are being "brainwashed" today towards these careers of engineering and medicine.
> 
> In my opinion, only those with interest should be allowed admission - and not just interest in the technology but rather an interest in *how things work*.
> 
> ...



Absolutely true. And i think among 45 in my class, i'm the only one who is willingly join the course as i like programming a lot and enjoy doing VB and Java. And i've seen many of my friends just doing this for their parents wish and for some other reasons. Pure B$. They still didn't learn a bit about programming...


----------



## RavS (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks *prasath_digit* for starting this thread. Because of late, I have really been frustrated by my engineering life. I hope this thread will have active listeners, so I can vent off my frustration if the thread remains alive.

Anyway, till now what I have read here, 2 things are clear:
1. The quality of Engineering education in India is path3tic. (Seeing so many institutes, someday I would like to open an Engineering college of mine)

2. Our teachers sock at their job.

I thought only I had the hardest luck getting these types of teachers, but hearing stories of u people, I actually am feeling good

A few people said that we should be self dependent in Engineering. Now, while I completely agree with that, but then I wonder, why are there any teachers in colleges.

I mean just tell the students, "*hey this is ur syllabus, these are the prescribed books, come back 3 months later for ur final exams*". I think students will be able to score better this way.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

RavS said:


> Thanks *prasath_digit* for starting this thread. Because of late, I have really been frustrated by my engineering life. I hope this thread will have active listeners, so I can vent off my frustration if the thread remains alive.
> 
> Anyway, till now what I have read here, 2 things are clear:
> 1. The quality of Engineering education in India is path3tic. (Seeing so many institutes, someday I would like to open an Engineering college of mine)



 



RavS said:


> 2. Our teachers sock at their job.
> 
> I thought only I had the hardest luck getting these types of teachers, but hearing stories of u people, I actually am feeling good



What a thought? The same for every engg students...  Even during my college days i think the other college in my city is good, but when i heard about that by a friend of mine who studied there, i was happy that the quality is same there.  Looks childish, but the fact we feel less painful after hearing this.



RavS said:


> A few people said that we should be self dependent in Engineering. Now, while I completely agree with that, but then I wonder, why are there any teachers in colleges.
> I mean just tell the students, "*hey this is ur syllabus, these are the prescribed books, come back 3 months later for ur final exams*". I think students will be able to score better this way.



Not exactly. I used to bunk college thrice in a week.(3/5). But still got a decent percentage but other guys with me, its not the same. Still they need someone to knock their head and push the subject into their mind. So it depends. But IMO students are way smarter than engg professors. My friend used to told me that i teach OOPS better than our teacher.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to do something that I like. Fortunately, as of now atleast, my parents aren't forcing me into a particular field. My dad is a BCom, BA, LLb himself and he knows how all this works. And he also knows pretty well that I would never make it as an engineer coz I suck at Math. I would suffocate with all that Math around me .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

^^
Its great that your dad knows your potential. So better join a course which you like most. If you choose engg for name sake then you will regret for that.


----------



## confused (Jun 3, 2010)

RavS said:


> I mean just tell the students, "*hey this is ur syllabus, these are the prescribed books, come back 3 months later for ur final exams*". I think students will be able to score better this way.


thats what happens in BITS Pilani.



but with such freedom, most cant fight the urge of distractions like booze/drugs/girls/internet/pr0n & end up wasting their time & parents money. Few manage to use the time constructively and excel.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeam but then th prescription isnt always suited to all colleges. To inculcate this feature you have to make accomodation compulsory in hostels, otherwise day scholars would be in grave danger of lagging behind their peers, given the hostelites shall have 24x7 access to the teachers. 
So, its not always feasible. I suggest all colleges be rated according to their infrastructure, faculty and management and ranked thereby. Also scrap state entrances and make a common entrance test for all.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

RavS said:


> I mean just tell the students, "*hey this is ur syllabus, these are the prescribed books, come back 3 months later for ur final exams*". I think students will be able to score better this way.


Yes but there should still be classes. It should just be optional to attend them (i.e. no attendance crap).


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Am I the only kid who dosen't want to become an enginneer out there ?


No. At your age (10th std) I was more confused than the commentators trying to figure out Ravidra Jadeja's exact role in cricket. 

Go for an aptitude test lad, your dad doesnt look like the pushy type. He'll be more than willing to support you when the time comes if you talk to him. 

I have friends who tried/are in engineering (ffs and genuine) The former quit after 2years of intensive coaching after 12th (are doing BMM, BFM) and the latter are one the THE happiest bunch ever known. Same goes for medical, commerce. Arts is easy street, so I havent come across anyone who's unhappy with the stream. 

Go for an aptitude test, and follow what you LIKE. Not what everyone is doing. You'll regret it.


AcceleratorX said:


> I think there are a lot of people out there who never wanted to become engineers but were pushed/forced into it by the education system or parents.....I think children are being "brainwashed" today towards these careers of engineering and medicine.
> 
> In my opinion, only those with interest should be allowed admission - and not just interest in the technology but rather an interest in *how things work*.
> 
> ...



Well worded. Though its all about putting money on the table, if you do what you hate, its as good as watching Ravindra Jadeja wonder if he's playing cricket or golf, coz it's been torture to figure that out till date. 

You are BOUND to make money if you do what you like. That I'm confident of. 

Speaking of which, I hope to join this thread soon as a qualified undergrad engineer


----------



## RavS (Jun 4, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Not exactly. I used to bunk college thrice in a week.(3/5). But still got a decent percentage but other guys with me, its not the same. Still they need someone to knock their head and push the subject into their mind. So it depends. But IMO students are way smarter than engg professors. My friend used to told me that i teach OOPS better than our teacher.



You used to bunk 3 days out of 5!! Lucky you. Because I can't think of bunking more than 3 classes per week as in my college the minimum attendance required is 70%, otherwise they shoot a letter to the parents, and parents have to come and meet the professors. ( I am sure in other colleges and universities, the condition would be worse.)

And I can't understand the logic of this, because the teachers themselves aren't motivated to teach their subjects. So, after 5 mins of lecture, we start asking for time! Some people have literally slept sitting on the first desk

I don't know about your friend, but I damn hell can teach a few subjects better than my teachers! Now, I am not bragging here, but one can't help when your professors aren't specialist and don't know anything more than whats written in books. 




confused said:


> thats what happens in BITS Pilani.
> 
> but with such freedom, most cant fight the urge of distractions like booze/drugs/girls/internet/pr0n & end up wasting their time & parents money. Few manage to use the time constructively and excel.



I thought i was just hypothesizing, but does that really happen in BITS
Anyway, what I said isn't feasible. Because if that does start to happen, my University will better start calling itself IGNOU! 

What I meant was that, we should be given a prescribed syllabus and books. And just let us decide when and whose classes we want to attend. I mean I am not attempting to become the next Education Minister here, but aren't we grown up to decide whats good for us.




dreamcatcher said:


> Yeam but then th prescription isnt always suited to all colleges. To inculcate this feature you have to make accomodation compulsory in hostels, otherwise day scholars would be in grave danger of lagging behind their peers, given the hostelites shall have 24x7 access to the teachers.
> So, its not always feasible. I suggest all colleges be rated according to their infrastructure, faculty and management and ranked thereby. Also scrap state entrances and make a common entrance test for all.



I tell you what, when I took admission in my college, I was told that it's one of the best in the University (according to some people made ranking). But later I came to know that all colleges in my University were worse. Mine was better, because it was just bad.

So unless, the ranking is done by some reputable organization, it's of no use. BTW do u think, fairly ranking 1000s of engg. colleges (good, bad and ugly) is even possible?




Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes but there should still be classes. It should just be optional to attend them (i.e. no attendance crap).



I agree, because not all teachers are bad. From my own experience I can tell, that if the teacher is good enough, students themselves come to the classes, not for attendance but to hear the lecture!




thewisecrab said:


> No. At your age (10th std) I was more confused than the commentators trying to figure out Ravidra Jadeja's exact role in cricket.
> 
> 
> Well worded. Though its all about putting money on the table, if you do what you hate, its as good as watching Ravindra Jadeja wonder if he's playing cricket or golf, coz it's been torture to figure that out till date.



Dude you don't like Ravidra Jadeja, wee bit. Do you?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

IMO what Mr. Arindham Chaudhary has said in the following video is totally correct *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oevC_hjYXc&feature=player_embedded . Watch it, listen to the man very carefully


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 5, 2010)

RavS said:


> You used to bunk 3 days out of 5!! Lucky you. Because I can't think of bunking more than 3 classes per week as in my college the minimum attendance required is 70%, otherwise they shoot a letter to the parents, and parents have to come and meet the professors. ( I am sure in other colleges and universities, the condition would be worse.)



There is no attendance crap in my college. There is a way to compromise for that, in the form of fine . 



RavS said:


> And I can't understand the logic of this, because the teachers themselves aren't motivated to teach their subjects. So, after 5 mins of lecture, we start asking for time! Some people have literally slept sitting on the first desk



Out of 10, only 1 is(rarely ) motivated in teaching profession. One of my professor who taught me Java was good among the rest of them, in the four years. Look, how worse the situation was.Apart from that, i used to attend classes , if the professor(ofcourse female ) looks good or hot.(We had around 6 proff's looks so hot )



RavS said:


> I don't know about your friend, but I damn hell can teach a few subjects better than my teachers! Now, I am not bragging here, but one can't help when your professors aren't specialist and don't know anything more than whats written in books.



That depends. If i have a good knowledge in OOPS, i can teach whoever needs help. If someone is good at Maths III mrgreen, he can teach us. Simple.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




celldweller1591 said:


> IMO what Mr. Arindham Chaudhary has said in the following video is totally correct *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oevC_hjYXc&feature=player_embedded . Watch it, listen to the man very carefully



Thats crap. I never believed IIPM and its full of B$.


----------



## confused (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah i agree its crap, but IMO Arindham Choudhary is also a brilliant marketeer; i have a uncle (who was in top positions in a couple of telecom companies before retiring) who once suggested i read his article "Dare to think beyond IITs/IIMs" while i was toiling away my @ss preparing for IITJEE. I was like WTFBBQ + ROFLCOPTER.

Seriously if even people in the know fall for such crap, what can be said for the common junta??


----------



## RavS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I didn't find the video to be complete crap. But what Arindam Chaudhary said was obvious. Thats what mostly happens in an engineer's life.


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 8, 2011)

Quite a quality thread i found now...m myself an engineer and yes u r ryt tht now-a-days people r just running after engineering profession....the studies in top engineering institutes are damn gud but it is bad in other private institutes...because of no strictness and carefree attitude.....So quality shud be tried to bring not the quantity....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Dude, why are you digging an old thread ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ You also did the same. Replying in old thread.... 

Just kidding.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

He.. he.. You got me.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Dude, why are you digging an old thread ?



Well, I think this topic is perfect for debate and IMHO should not be buried deep.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ +1

Yes, now-a-days, its like you'll join engineering if you don't get a place in a good arts & science college. Yes, very easy to join, even in some reputed colleges if you have enough cash to splurge on. 

In TN the case is very bad. The parents are like jockeys who want their son to win in the race and tell that proudly to his friends and relatives, and without giving him a chance to choose what he want to study, they'll pick everything and push him to do that.

This is not fair. Out of 100%, only 25% of parents let the children's do whatever the kid wants to do(luckily my parents come under this 25%  ) and remaining let their kids do what they didn't achieved in the past.

Even in some cities, i have seen some parents reminding their kid about "Hey, you forgot to study the physucks chapter, switch off the TV and go study". I was like WTF.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 3, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Well, I think this topic is perfect for debate and IMHO should not be buried deep.



I started this thread nearly an year ago...and it had a very good response...many people posted the truth abt engg in india...now it looks like its picked up again some months ago...this thread should continue on...


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought engineering education in India is pathetic, but now its beyond that...
This year like millions of students even I appeared AIEEE, but my results are such that getting a govt. college is nearly impossible.But I'am still positive because I love communication systems and thats my passion too.

But now I doubt myself, I feel even that passion will be ruined by the so called engg education in our country.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 14, 2011)

Personal interest goes to hell in our nation with nearly every student with good scores wanting to pursue engineering or medical. You think only engineering is affected? These days, even the doctors coming out aren't very good at all!

I shudder to think about the medical future of a nation that has been exam oriented from the very foundation of its education system. I have even had cases where I diagnosed a disease earlier than the doctor did, and it is just so wrong that should happen in our country......

Meanwhile, the genuinely interested people never get any decent platform to prove their interest or show their skills because everybody is running for a seat like birds towards grains.

As far as engineering goes, I am willing to bet that the seats of engineering in our nation are higher than combined seats of BCom and BSc. In which nation does this occur? Do people seriously think educational quality can be maintained in any university where a particular stream dominates over others?

*The rampant rise in engineering seats and demand is also responsible for the drop in quality of education in all other streams*. If all the good-scorers and truly smart people (irrespective of scores) choose this stream, there is very little intellectual talent left for progress and teaching in other streams. Know that every nation requires people from all walks of life - having most talent in engineering leaves very little for other streams and will directly affect the economic, social and scientific progress of our nation - if not now, then 50 years on, we will all see the effects.

People need to wake up to this, or else our country's development will go to hell.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ Exactly. Quality starts to diminish, no-proper-knowledge doctors and engineers and it is everywhere in india. 

Govt has to limit the number of engg seats and it must be hard to get in, say if you have enough passion and knowledge you can pursue. In that way, the quality of students will be good


----------



## 1993gregory (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys its nt abt the college. Its about most of the people's mentality.
I just passed 12th and got into chemistry hons from st stephens(DU), which is a great university, whereas many of my friends are trying for eng colleges.
Only three guys i know are joining DU of going for Bsc from my school.
Rest all are for eng, its a fact that there are 13 lac seats in india for eng and only 12 lac appear for the exam.
Everyone i know thinks without eng you wont go anywhere specially if you are a boy.
A guy from my school said focus on eng exams rather than on 12th boards cause u wont get anywhere with boards.
I asked that guy why do you think like that and he replied "Dude only if you do Eng. you will get a decent job and a decent package".
ts our mentality that needs to change if so many people hadnt gone for eng the no of colleges would have been less and the quality would have been good.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Govt has to limit the number of engg seats and it must be hard to get in, say if you have enough passion and knowledge you can pursue. In that way, the quality of students will be good


It is actually bloody hard to get into a QUALITY Engineering college. The problem is the average colleges imparting shite quality of education.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 14, 2011)

^It's not just the people, it's the industries too - does anyone seriously think a B.Tech degree is required for the kind of jobs "engineers" do in industries today?

Sales engineering, product testing, coding, measurement - all this needs an engineering degree? Any rudimentary degree will suffice for such tasks. Yet, the industry is unwilling to accept it.........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Sales engineering, product testing, coding, measurement - all this needs an engineering degree? Any rudimentary degree will suffice for such tasks. Yet, the industry is unwilling to accept it.........


They do this only because they have enough "Engineers" to choose from. If Engineers were scarce, then I can bet they would have hired people with general degrees.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 14, 2011)

1993gregory said:


> I just passed 12th and got into chemistry hons from st stephens(DU)



THAT IS GREAT !!! Congratulations. If anyone asks you why you didn;t take Engineering , just laugh in your mind 

Unfortunately , such is the demand for Engineering among everyone nowadays , people are opening COlleges like it is a business , and many students get in by giving 'donations' ...


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

i made my mind in class 9th itself that i was gonna do engg in CS and no other branch. everyone else in my family was a commerce student and most of my cousins were commerce students too. so it was completely my own decision.

goto *ccb.nic.in/ccb2011/AieeeCouns/Result/InstituteWiseAllotment3.aspx and see how many choices people have. there is a guy who had bio tech at mesra in choice number 93!!! compare it to my case, i had made only 5 choices (all CS).

btw i am going to BIT MESRA (Comp sc).


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 19, 2011)

^Regarding donations, it's probably a necessary evil. I would have been against it, but I have noticed that some of the most well-off, employed and smart engineers (including in terms of marks in BE or in terms of extracurricular activities) in my immediate vicinity had been admitted based on "donation".

It's surprising, I know, but it's true. Perhaps the real problem is simply the way students are selected - the entrance exams are utterly flawed and it's a shame that such a system is being used to select students for studying B.E.

The "donation", oddly enough, saves some students who truly believe they can do it from this flawed entrance exam system.......

On the other hand, quite a few bad students also come in via the "donation".


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this thread. 
I read through all the comments  and am feeling pathetic about the situation.
My engineering life will start from the 20th. Hope my passion in computer and technology carries me through  
Is passion enough to succeed in today's life? Of course doing hard-work is mandatory. I am really worried.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ If you have passion in a field, no matter what, you'll pursue what you have to. Hope you got into a decent college... Wish you a good luck for your studies


----------



## mitraark (Aug 21, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i made my mind in class 9th itself that i was gonna do engg in CS and no other branch. everyone else in my family was a commerce student and most of my cousins were commerce students too. so it was completely my own decision.
> 
> goto *ccb.nic.in/ccb2011/AieeeCouns/Result/InstituteWiseAllotment3.aspx and see how many choices people have. there is a guy who had bio tech at mesra in choice number 93!!! compare it to my case, i had made only 5 choices (all CS).
> 
> btw i am going to BIT MESRA (Comp sc).



Yes , very people are sure about what they want to study. I only had two choices , CSE and IT . Unfortunately didn't get CSE but to be honest wasn;t expecting either . People are their in IT who really got in  just to be in college but later they have difficulty coping up with the studies without any prior Programming knowledge.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a funny experience with this lately. One of my Computer Profs was discussing about computers and how we should all go with P4 computers(LOL!) and the rest are just garbage. P4 computers have more "Hz" in his opinion and hence faster than the latest processors we have today. Not only that, since our course is vastly outdated, he was making a lot of wrong answers with other stuff as well, most notably the More memory-More powerful GPu theory(this for the low end cards!).

Needless to say, I corrected him but the guy went berserk saying"That's not in the book!" and all that. After some more corrections and some pressure by me and other friends, he finally said "You study what is in the portion. Don't go above these things. What, are you researchers or scientists? Don't do research in your homes. Next time. I don't want this."

Then, he ended his grand talk with "But ask doubts if you have any. Anytime!"


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2011)

Having passed a year of engineering, I can finally say the damn course is a farce.


----------



## prasath_digit (Dec 26, 2011)

We are basically a *'collectivist'* society...where the opinion of the group takes precedence over the likes and dislikes of the individual. There is seldom any open-mindedness or mutual trust among the people or students...myself is currently doing final year *M.C.A.* I did my U.G. in *B.Sc. Comp Science*. But *Engineering* has been my dream from my childhood. I wanted to do *Mechanical OR Automobile Engineering*...not because of Job opportunities or PAY packages, but because I love machines...Same thing with computers as I'm doing *M.C.A.* now. I did poorly in PCM in 12th standard and declared 'unfit' for engineering. So I'm here now in the computer field still pursuing my passion with both computers and mechanical machines...I recently came across a Mechanical Engineering book...*"Computer Simulation of Spark Ignition Engine Process"* written by a *Mech. Engg Professor at IIT-M*. I immediately thought of the paper, *"Simulation and Modelling"* we had during our I year at *M.C.A.* and was excited about it. When I talked about this to my friends, they looked at me like an alien. Even with Engg students, the reply I got was...*"we don't know that...we studied under exam point of view"*...yes of course, there are interested/genuine students around, but they are hard to find...

*The Book:-*

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51RwNaYtypL.jpg


----------



## ntomer (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess it has a lot to do with proliferation of private engineering colleges. When I got through engineering in 1994, there were a total of 7 colleges and 850 seats for general candidates in UP (now there are some 2 lakh seats and God knows hw many colleges) and being an Engineering student was something to be proud about. Now people get admission in Engineering much easier than they would in BA.

\N


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 18, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Dunno about the rest of India,but the less we talk about the Mumbai University aided engineering colleges,the better



Xterminator is really correct


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 14, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> I think there are a lot of people out there who never wanted to become engineers but were pushed/forced into it by the education system or parents.....I think children are being "brainwashed" today towards these careers of engineering and medicine.
> 
> In my opinion, only those with interest should be allowed admission - and not just interest in the technology but rather an interest in *how things work*.
> 
> Today, most of the "engineers" passing out (as well as scientists, now that I think about it) just do an MBA and get some high-ranking manager job - usually having NOTHING to do with their technical education. Less than 15% of graduates end up doing serious research after finishing their degrees. If everyone was so "interested" in doing engineering, we would see more people working in the technical line, as well as higher quality teachers. We can all see that this just isn't happening.



Well, I think if Managers come from an Engineering background, they would be able to guide their fellow engineers and they would be able to understand their problems much better than those managers with just Arts/Commerce background. Google mostly prefers Engineering+MBA Graduates for their administrative jobs.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 16, 2012)

The Conqueror said:


> Well, I think if Managers come from an Engineering background, they would be able to guide their fellow engineers and they would be able to understand their problems much better than those managers with just Arts/Commerce background. Google mostly prefers Engineering+MBA Graduates for their administrative jobs.



Well, it depends on the kind of job. An Engineer + MBA in a bank? Sorry dude; wrong place and wrong time. In Google, it might make sense. In NVIDIA, chief designers are usually PhDs in science. Like I said; right background for the right job. Everybody is not cut out for the same thing and it's high time the universities, students and industries took note of this fact.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 16, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Well, it depends on the kind of job. An Engineer + MBA in a bank? Sorry dude; wrong place and wrong time. In Google, it might make sense. In NVIDIA, chief designers are usually PhDs in science. Like I said; right background for the right job. Everybody is not cut out for the same thing and it's high time the universities, students and industries took note of this fact.


I think it makes a *little *sense for banks too, because Engineers are perceived to have strong analytical abilities...If you just check out Harvard Business School - most of their students usually come from Engineering background and most of them get  billion-dollar packages from Banking Sector. You're right anyways


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2016)

> Himgiri Zee University



*s2.quickmeme.com/img/12/12710061ec1b8ec6b7fa09807a2b4f6c7c208950ddab1952d95037fcb0c754fc.jpg


----------

